# Gear up promotion



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I bought 5 handguns cause of this promotion, the first one came with the bag and mags already. the bag is nice to put all the mags and gun in and other stuff and it's not too bulky. so i figured this will be nice for others.

well i got another in today and a note that says they are out of the bags so they sent a pouch like the one the gun comes in, totally worthless to me. so the gun will stay in the box i guess. i have three more coming and three more of these worthless pouches. i'm not happy. guess i should be with the mags but i was counting on that bag to organize all of it. not happening now.

But the kicker is in the note they have them for sale at their website. WTH if they have them for sale then give them to the people that were promised them in the promotion. i just e mailed them and told them that too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Belt Fed said:


> I bought 5 handguns cause of this promotion, the first one came with the bag and mags already. the bag is nice to put all the mags and gun in and other stuff and it's not too bulky. so i figured this will be nice for others.
> 
> well i got another in today and a note that says they are out of the bags so they sent a pouch like the one the gun comes in, totally worthless to me. so the gun will stay in the box i guess. i have three more coming and three more of these worthless pouches. i'm not happy. guess i should be with the mags but i was counting on that bag to organize all of it. not happening now.
> 
> But the kicker is in the note they have them for sale at their website. WTH if they have them for sale then give them to the people that were promised them in the promotion. i just e mailed them and told them that too.


You need to call them if you want to resolve it. Many times ya get no where with email.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

You are right, fixin to do that right now. thanks. i'll let ya know what they say.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Did the promo say 1 bag per customer?


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> Did the promo say 1 bag per customer?


1 bag per gun, I got a hold of someone and she was nice. she said they were out and none for sale on the website and they didn't know when they would get any back in.

She looked my orders up and showed i had four coming and said if you will send that pouch back we can send you another mag. i said nah, it ain't worth all that but can you send me four mags and keep the bag on the other three? she said yes, i will leave a note to your orders and we will send an extra mag. i thanked her and said that would be great cause this pouch is useless to me cause it's basically the same as the one the gun comes in. I would still rather have the bag over the mag but it is what it is.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, ya got something...


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Yep, 4 free mags ain't to shabby.


----------

